# The embarass your dog thread



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

Getting home after having tumor removed










a couple hours later...still tripping balls from the anesthesia


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Poor thing.. looks miserable


----------



## DaisyBull (Mar 12, 2012)

Does that thing pick up HD? Or just AM/FM?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The cone of shame. 
Poor guy.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

DaisyBull said:


> Does that thing pick up HD? Or just AM/FM?


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jangles (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

bahahaha.. Dre chewed a hole in his Jolly Ball.. Diesel got his head stuck in it


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

How the heck do you keep those things on your dogs? Beastley shredded 3 cones of shame within 15 minutes even doped up. It took him a hot second to shed the soft collar by putting his paws underneath his collar and yanking it off. He is just a butt head with those things. He is happiest without anything. Once they were off he laid down and went to sleep.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

PerfectPit said:


> How the heck do you keep those things on your dogs? Beastley shredded 3 cones of shame within 15 minutes even doped up. It took him a hot second to shed the soft collar by putting his paws underneath his collar and yanking it off. He is just a butt head with those things. He is happiest without anything. Once they were off he laid down and went to sleep.


re: original pix-

The vet actually ran some gauze--rolled up like a string-- through the holes around the base of the cone near my dog's neck. I'll see if I have another pic that shows it better.

But he's a good dog I took it off after 2 days and he never once tried to chew out his stitches.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bahaha, these are great!

No cones of shame thankfully, got this though, I think he'd be embarrassed if he knew I've shared it on the internet.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Phoenix chillin on the couch


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

must be a trait among these boards....


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

CAUGHT!


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

megz said:


> CAUGHT!


when my guy seems especially sad he isn't going out with me, I often find him on the forbidden couch--even though he gets to sit on the other couch...


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't have any of Junior sleeping, but caught Katie the lab in the "sleep contortionist" pose.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

lmao @ tripping on the anesthesia, After my boy got his tumors removed I said the same thing, lmao

HAHAHA Diesel is a freaking riot! Did he get it off or did you feel bad enough to assist, lol.

Those are awesome pictures everyone  Glad I saw this thread lol good laughs 

at the Vet









I leave to go get him a nice bone, 20 minutes MAX and I come home to this









So now we only have success with this since it attaches to his collar and cant get that over his head lol









When my pup got his Tumor out, he could not reach it with his mouth, but his back paw, so I had to use a tshirts, very embarrassing for him he hates wearing anything.









All Drugged out wondering what I am doing lol









He also refuses to walk down the street when we do our annual Xmas cards, lol I cant say I blame him


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

@Ames... im sittin here laughing at work and people lookin at me funny lol. i like the "all drugged out looking at me" one. too cute!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> @Ames... im sittin here laughing at work and people lookin at me funny lol. i like the "all drugged out looking at me" one. too cute!


hahaha I am glad they made you laugh. thank you, it was sooo funny I would call him name and it would be slow motion head turn and look at me like "did you just call me?" lol I had to laugh or else I would have felt so bad for him he was so confused!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha Ames! I love those pictures!! You should have added the "PO'ed hotdog" one that you used in a photo contest!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha Ames! I love those pictures!! You should have added the "PO'ed hotdog" one that you used in a photo contest!


haha yeah that is one of my "favs" He hates being dressed up in public. I only got him to be a happy elf by bribing with laser light and cheese lol Its only for a little while of torture so he is such a great sport lol


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

haha the one of him as a hotdog is wrong, but really funny


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Vilebeast said:


> haha the one of him as a hotdog is wrong, but really funny


haha yeah it is really very wrong of me. I didn't make him stay in it that long, I felt bad by the stink eye I was getting lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

thats adorable! i saw a dragon costume i might have to try out for halloween


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

This is Rocco at 3 mos..being chastised by an adult...


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha that is so cute!! Mel would have torn that up no doubt!!


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

siiiiiiiiigghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Dropped his bone in the 39" rock crawler tire, lol. we let him try to get it first


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

HAHAHA I bet he was pissed till you got his bone for him.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Vilebeast said:


> HAHAHA I bet he was pissed till you got his bone for him.


yeah it was pretty funny, he just kept trying though. gotta give him credit.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I think alexa and drake would be embarrassed of these pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol great pics everyone 
Here's D on Halloween all dressed up as Zero the ghost dog from the Nightmare Before Christmas 










Dead dog and a storm trooper lol










Aw crap busted sleeping with kitties lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko, barely tolerating his costume last year.









Chili, not embarassed, but I'm embarassed for her. LOL!


----------



## Pit75Bull (Jan 15, 2012)

My 8 moth old girl stretching after watching a movie


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

After have the back seat folded down since I got the car...this is his reaction to having it folded back up and cutting his room by about 2/3


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Ttt just cause this one needed a boot back up


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Ha, this thread is great!!

Mud? What mud? I don't need a bath!



Making him wear ties.



Making him sit pretty in a bow tie. Probably one of my favorite pictures ever, hahaha. Still convinced he's part kangaroo.



Squirt's first birthday. He was not impressed with the party hat.



And he probably should be embarrassed about this face...


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That first picture of Squirt reminded me of this old picture of Gem


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> That first picture of Squirt reminded me of this old picture of Gem


That is SO cute!!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks That was her first big hole lol. I wish I would have gotten the picture before all the dirt came off her feet in the longer grass. She was a disaster!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> Thanks That was her first big hole lol. I wish I would have gotten the picture before all the dirt came off her feet in the longer grass. She was a disaster!


Nothing cuter than a naughty puppy! Lol.


----------

